# Vorraussetzungen für Job als Grafiker?



## inzzi (30. August 2005)

Hallo liebe Tutorials.de Gemeinde!

Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich im Moment einem falschem Ziel nachjage. Momentan stehe ich kurz vor dem Abitur und ich habe nun schon von vielen Leuten gehört, dass es so gut wie keinen Unterschied macht, ob ich diese nun habe oder nicht. Ausser das es vielleicht die Jobsuche erleichtert.

Da ich nun kurz vor dem nächsten Schuljahr stehe, und absolut die Luft raus ist bei mir (auch nach 2 Monaten Ferien) wollte ich nun fragen was ich für Vorraussetzungen erfüllen muss um als Grafiker & Webdesigner einen Job zu finden.

Ich beschäftige mich schon viele Jahre mit den gängigen Programme von Adobe und Macromedia und behaupte jetzt einfach mal diese in all ihrer Vielfalt zu beherrschen.

Meine Frage ist nun ob das genügt?
Oder ob man um wirklich in diesen Beruf, sei es nun bei einer Werbeagentur, e-Commerce, Marketing oder sonstigem Bereich, tätig sein zu können eine Art "Lehre" benötigt die man zuerst Abschließen muss.

Ich hoffe hier viele Antworten zu erhalten, die mir weiterhelfen!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Patrik


----------



## Rena Hermann (30. August 2005)

inzzi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Momentan stehe ich kurz vor dem Abitur und ich habe nun schon von vielen Leuten gehört, dass es so gut wie keinen Unterschied macht, ob ich diese nun habe oder nicht
> [...]
> Da ich nun kurz vor dem nächsten Schuljahr stehe, und absolut die Luft raus ist bei mir (auch nach 2 Monaten Ferien) ....


 Mach dein Abi mensch ... selbst wenn du's jetzt vielleicht nicht glaubst zu brauchen und/oder es dich annervt - paar Jahre später willst vielleicht doch noch was studieren oder ein potentieller Arbeitgeber/Ausbildungsbetrieb verlangt das - und dann was? Dann stehst blöd da obwohl ( ! ) du die Chance gehabt hättest. Tja ... verpasst.  ;-] .

Was die verschiedenen Ausbildungswege angeht (Studium oder Berufsausbildung) wirst du hier einiges finden - einfach mal rumstöbern

Oder googeln ... das hier hab ich beim ersten Probelauf nach 30 Sekunden gefunden:
http://inhalt.marketingsales.monster.de/3501_de-DE_pf.asp

Oder in der Übersicht:
http://inhalt.marketingsales.monster.de/section1493.asp

Da gibt's sicher noch viel mehr Infos zu finden in der Internetwelt ... du kennst dich damit ja aus..


Sich ohne Ausbildung in die Branche reinstürzen halt ich für Glücksspiel ... die Gründerzeiten als jemand, der bisserl was von den Programmen versteht und einen roten Kreis malt, die freie Auswahl hatte, sind längst vorbei.
Oder bist du etwa dieses eine Wunderkind unter zigtausenden? Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Darüber hinaus bietet eine solide Ausbildung ob Studium oder Lehre in dem Bereich doch etwas mehr, als sich nur mit den Programmen auszukennen. Das ist i.d.R. nicht mal der größte Part.


----------



## inzzi (31. August 2005)

hmm... Das is natürlich die andere Seite des Abiturs...

Ich danke dir mal für die Antwort und evtl. findet sich ja noch jemand der sich dieser Diskussion anschließen möchte.

Mich würden vor allem eure Werdegänge zum Grafikdesigner interessieren, gibt hier am Board doch bestimmt genug davon.


mfg,
Patrik


----------



## Rena Hermann (1. September 2005)

Scheinbar nicht ...

Na dann - mein Werdegang, auch wenn ich kein "Grafik-Designer" bin:
- Abitur
- Siebdruckausbildung, da genug von Schulbank oder überhaupt Rumsitzen, mit Fernziel Grafikdesignstudium
- währenddessen umgeschwenkt und stattdessen
- Werbewirtschaftsstudium (Bwl an der FH mit Schwerpunkt Werbung/Marketing)
- danach Produktentwicklung Printwerbemittel (Festanstellung) in einem Werbemittelverlag
- in der Zeit Computer schätzen gelernt und Interesse am Multimediabereich gefunden -> autodidaktisch gelernt
- beworben bei Werbeagenturen, keiner wollt mich haben da kein Zettel vorweisbar auf dem stand, dass ich's kann und während des Jobs weil 60/70 Stunden die Woche keine Zeit für Referenzen aufbauen
- deshalb Stuttgarts kürzesten Weiterbildungskurs gesucht weil ich das meiste eh schon konnte und ja sowieso nur so'n Zettel wollte. 
- meistens aus Langeweile den Mitschülern geholfen - anscheinend gut, denn
- das wurde bemerkt (endlich einer!) und ein Angebot erhalten, dort zu unterrichten
- was ich dann drei Jahre festangestellt gemacht hab (Hölle, da Sprung ins kalte Wasser und fast alle Programme querbeet mit kaum Vorbereitungszeit ... aber soziale Kompetenz und Flexibilität/Improvisationstalent fördernd ohne Ende, technisches auch) und danach
- mittlerweile seit vier Jahren selbständig und eine 40-Stunden-Woche ist fast Urlaub 

Chaos? Ja sicher ... aber mit (wenn auch unbewusstem) Ziel.
Und glaub mir - auch wenn mein Hauptaufgabengebiet jetzt die technische Entwicklung im Bereich Internet und Multimedia ist: Abi und Studium hilft mir sehr viel. Nicht beim Programme betätigen, das lernt man dort weniger ... aber bei allem drumrum.
Selbst die Siebdruckausbildung hilft mir - geht es doch auch um Gesamtkonzepte und da gehören alle Medien dazu. Und jedes Fünkchen Wissen (technisches aber vor allem Grundlagen- und Allgemeinwissen) ergänzt die (Beratungs)Kompetenz gegenüber dem Gesprächspartner. Und was hilft z.B. die tollste Webseite wenn völlig am Ziel vorbei?

Also wie gesagt:
Mach dein Abi und fang dann deinen Berufsweg mit einer soliden Ausbildung (ob Lehre oder Studium) an. Nimm mit  was du kriegen kannst (die Kurven im Leben kommen eh von alleine, die musst du nicht selbst biegen) und vor allem erwarte nicht, dass andere (Arbeitgeber/Kunden) für dich da sind sondern du musst denen was bieten ... und dann machst du deinen Weg. 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## BSA (1. September 2005)

Hi!

Jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu beitragen.
Also eines Vorweg, ich habe damals leider nicht meine Chance genutzt das Abitur zu machen (bin20 Jahre). Habe stattdessen eine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker gemacht (letzte Woche erfolgreich abgeschlossen). Nun bin ich in der Lage das ich von meinen Ausbildungsbetrieb übernommen wurde, jedoch habe ich in diesem Betrieb nie etwas was mit meinem Berufsbild zu tun hat getan. Was mir sehr schwer fällt das ganze hier zu überstehen. Aber es ist eine befritete Übernahme, dass heißt ich wurde für ein Jahr übernommen, und dieses eine Jahr nehme ich einfach mit um in der Zeit, wo nicht soviel Geld monatlich auf mein Konto kommt, auch Geld zu haben. Also ich verdiene hier das eine Jahr sehr gut, aber es ist eben  Arbeit. Und das will ich nicht den Rest meines Lebens machen, ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit dazu entschlossen mein Abitur (Fachhochschulreife) nach zu machen, das geht in einem Jahr. Danach habe ich mir vorgenommen zu Studieren. Ich habe dabei meine Hauptaufmerksamkeit auf ein *Medieninformatikstudium* gesetzt.

Ich hoffe das ich damit dann in näherer Zukunft mehr anfangen kann als ohne Abitur und ohne Studium.

Das alles hat dir jetzt zwar siche rnicht viel weiter geholfen. Aber in dieser Situation bin ich momentan. Für Grafik Zeugs ist sicherlich der Beruf des Mediendesigners recht hilfreich wenn du vorab eine Lehre machen möchtest.

Gruß BSA


----------



## liquidbeats (1. September 2005)

BSA ist Gratuliere dir 
    inzzi mach dein ABI, die Zeit wird härter und irgendwann wirst du Glücklich sein es doch gemacht zu haben.


    Zum Grafiker kann ich sagen das es dort ein Studium gibt, dessen expliziter Name mir gerade nicht einfallen möchte.
    Man kann das Studieren und ist dann ein Richtiger Grafikdesigner  und dafür könntest doch z.B. dein ABI machen.
 Ich habe mein ABI nicht gemacht, ich hatte immer Bedenken im Fach Deutsch (durch meine derart schlechte Rechtschreibung) durchzurasseln.
 Viele sagten mir das Deutsch alleine nicht der Weg zum Abitur sei, aber wenn man selbst in der vierten klasse zwischen 4 und 5 Tanzte so denke ich das ich dort eine 6 Kassiert hätte 
  bei mir ist das jetzt auch 3 bis 4 jahr her (ich meine damit den weg zum Abitur nicht die vierte klasse  ), und ich möchte doch nochmal den weg beschreiten.
    Mach dein ABI, zieh es durch so mies auch sein wird.


    Ich habe da noch was mit Hilfe von google gefunden


> *Grafiker/Designer*
> 
> Er hat neben dem Texter die wichtigste Aufgabe im Sektor Werbegestaltung. Es geht bei jedem Auftrag um die Überlegung, wie die Werbebotschaft optimal visualisiert werden kann, mit einem Foto, einer Zeichnung oder Grafik. Da gestalterische Überlegungen immer auch mit Inhalt und Länge von Werbetexten korrespondieren, arbeiten die grafischen Fachkräfte immer auch eng mit den textschaffenden Experten zusammen beziehungsweise müssen selbst ein Gespür für Text und Typografie mitbringen. Grafiker arbeiten heute selbstverständlich mit Unterstützung Medien und Programme. Das enorme Tempo der Veränderung von Hard- und Software erfordert eine hohe Anpassungsfähigkeit und Lernbereitschaft der gerade aktuellen Anwenderprogramme. Die Beherrschung des Handwerks wird jedoch weiterhin vorausgesetzt: Skizzen, Layouts und Storyboards für TV-Spots sind auch heute noch überwiegend handmade. Die schnelle Verbreitung der Online-Medien hat für die zu Screendesignern weitergebildeten Grafiker ein zusätzliches Beschäftigungsfeld geschaffen.


 



 *Voraussetzung*: Studium Grafik-Design oder Visuelle Kommunikation
 *Karriereziel*: Art Director
*ahresanfangsgehalt *brutto: 22.500 bis 27.500 Euro
ich hoffe das hilft dir 


   Gruß


----------



## inzzi (1. September 2005)

Zuerst möchte ich mich mal bei allen bedanken, da ihr mir bei meienr Entscheidung
sehr geholfen habt.

Werde jetzt versuchen mein Abi zu schaffen (bin noch dazu nicht unbedingt der beste Schüler ) und mich danach um alles weitere kümmern.


Also drückt mir die Daumen!   



mfg, Patrik


----------



## Rena Hermann (1. September 2005)

inzzi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Werde jetzt versuchen mein Abi zu schaffen...


 ;-) 
Ich wünsch dir viel Glück ... häng dich rein, dann schaffst du das schon.


----------



## liquidbeats (1. September 2005)

inzzi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Werde jetzt versuchen mein Abi zu schaffen


Du sollst es nicht versuchen, du sollst es Schaffen 

 Auch meinerseits viel Glück und erfolg 

 Gruß


----------



## Azrael Crusader (17. Februar 2006)

Es ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber hier ein kleines Beispiel, das dir bei deinem Abi helfen soll...

Ich war in Mathe und Physik immer ziemlich mies. Hab 10.Klasse Physik abgewählt und mich in Mathe so durchgemogelt. Mit nem kleinen Trick (in Thüringen ging das) hab ich Abiprüfung in Mathe umgangen und stattdessen Bio und Engl gemacht. Da wusste ich schon, dass ich niemals studiere und ne Lehre als Fachinformatiker machen will... Hab mich dann auch beworben und nach einigen Bewerbungsgesprächen an einem Tag sämtliche Absagen gekriegt. Dann sagte ein Kumpel zu mir, ich könnte sowas ähnliches an der Fachhochschule studieren. Ich also dort angerufen und mit nem Prof. getroffen. Tja der Studien gang heißt Physikalische Technik und Informationsverarbeitung. Jedenfalls dachte ich mir, wenn du das 1. Semester überstehts, guckts du mal wie weit du kommst. 

Inzwischen bin ich im 6. Semester und hab meine Vordiplomsprüfungen in Mathe mit 2,3 und Physik mit 1,7 bestanden... Nebenbei geb ich noch Nachhilfe in Mathe und Physik. Die Nachhilfeschüler finden es gut, wenn jemand vorne sthet, der nicht immer so gut war... 

Was ich dir damit sagen wollte: Du weißt zu keinem Zeitpunkt, was du später machst und in welche Richtung es geht. Auch nicht ob das alles klappt. Setz dir ein Ziel und arbeite daraufhin, gib nicht gleich auf, nur weils nicht gleich klappt. Und wenn gar nichts mehr geht, findet sich ein anderer Weg. 

Gut genug Philosophie...

Viel Glück bei deinen Prüfungen  

Mfg

Azrael


----------



## SinK (18. Februar 2006)

Hey,
also ich kann mich den Meinungen nur anschließen! Was das schulische angeht, kannst du denk ich vor allem auch viel mit Interesse ausrichten. Also seh die Fächer nicht nur als deine Schwäche, sondern versuch dich ein wenig dafür zu interessieren! Ich weiß das klingt einfach, ist aber ein Versuch wert 
Bei mir war es z.B. das Fach Geschichte! Ich hatte bis zur 11. Klasse nie Bock auf Schule und schon gar nicht auf Geschichte! Meine Noten waren grundsätzlich bei 3 und 4 und Geschichte war fast immer mein schlechtestes Fach. Jetzt hab ich angefangen mich für Geschichte zu interessiern (und ja auch so für Schule allgemein  ) und siehe da! Ich Stehe im Moment auf 1,9 und ich in Geschichte auf 12 Punkten 

Also du machst das schon mit deinem Abi. Wünsch dir trotzdem viel Glück dafür!!

Ich hätte übrigens auch mal eine Frage zu dem Thema: Ich bin auch noch in der Auswahlphase, allerdings ist ja der Arbeitsbereich eines "herkömmlichen" Grafikdesigners durchaus vielfältig. Außerdem gibt es so eine große Menge an unterschiedlichen Richtungen im Bereich Grafik und da ich hoffentlich mein Abi schaffe würde ich schon gerne ein Studium hinten drangängen.
Also hättet ihr da Ideen was ich da genau machen könnte, wenn ich möglichst viel mit 3D Visualisierungen zu tun haben möchte und eher weniger mit den unvirtuellen Printarbeiten!?

Ideen, Ratschläge und Hilfe wäre willkommen 
mfg


----------



## exitboy (22. Februar 2006)

helloo...

also Abi ist heute so gut wie Pflicht, in jedem Beruf. Oft wird es als Voraussetzung gesehen. Klar bist Du gegenüber anderen Bewerbern mit einem "guten Abitur" klar im Vorteil. Auch die Zulassung zu einer Hochschule für spätere Entwicklungswege hast Du damit. Sogar deinen Doktor Titel könntest Du so machen. Ohne Abitur bleibt dir dieser Weg verwehrt.

Immer mehr Berufe setzen Abitur vorraus. Auch die Polizei bei uns in Düsseldorf stellt niemanden mehr ohne Abitur ein! Das war vor einem Jahr noch Anders. Warum? Immer mehr Auswahl hat der Arbeitgeber, da so viele Arbeitslose auf dem Markt sind und qualitative Mitarbeiter leisten mehr.

Das Prinzip Deutschland - Kann jemand in besonderen Bereichen viel Fachwissen vorweisen, anhand von Belegen wie sehr gute abgeschlossene Studien oder so, hat er den Traum Job in greifbarer Nähe. - ob er viel taugt - steht erstmal im Hintergrund - wird sich jedoch später auch zeigen.

Das Prinzip USA - eingestellt wird, wer viel kann, Belege sind egal, hat sich in Deutschland leider noch nicht etabliert. Obwohl es sich oft als sehr sinnvoll darstellt.

"Du musst in dem was Du machen möchtest, so gut sein, dass die Wirtschaft um Dich als Person nicht mehr herum kommt, weil Du der Beste bist." Kombiniere deine Hobbies mit dem was Du am Besten kannst und perfektioniere Dich auf diesem Gebiet. Nur dann wirst Du das erreichen, was Du erreichen möchtest."



... und das ist an dieser Stelle wohl Grafiker zu werden.


----------

